# نظام مكافحة حريق



## احمدهارون (16 أغسطس 2010)

الي الاخوة المختصين بأنظمة مكافحة الحريق
المرجو المساعدة في تصميم نظام مكافحة حريق لمستودع مواد بترولية به:
- عدد 3 تنك جازولين بقطر 15 متر وارتفاع 12 متر
- عدد 2 تنك بنزين بقطر 9.5 متر وارتفاع 12 متر
- مظلة مضخات 4*6 متر
- مظلة شحن 12*24 متر
نظام ماء وفوم


----------



## عمروبن سعيد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء مراسلتى على الخاص


----------

